# Hee Haw Exchange



## crackerjackjack (Sep 6, 2008)

I know that it is only September, but already I am starting to think about Christmas. Are we going to do the Hee Haw Gift Exchange again this year? It was so much fun last year. I have already started collecting donkey items.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 6, 2008)

Glad I am not the only one thinking about the HEE HAW EXCHANGE.




Yes, we will be doing our 3rd Hee Haw Holiday exchange again this year. I know we have alot of new members on the forum, so hopefully we will have enough who want to join in. I will poast more at the end of Sept. about it. The only thing I dont think we will do this year..is have a on-line party. It seemed to be a little confusing again last year. Maybe we can pick a day and everyone open there gifts at the same time...and then get on the forum and post what SANTA brought you. Anyone have any other ideas????? Should we keep the gift at $20.00 PLUS shipping? Any new ideas on anything?? Lets hear what you all think and what you would like to do differant. Corinne


----------



## minimule (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a bunch of neat and unique donkey stuff!


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not having much luck with donkey items!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 7, 2008)

Cheryl, your not the only one... cant find a dang thing locally. Everything seems to be quarter horses or paints! I need to go on-line shopping. Good thing we have time! Corinne


----------



## danceswithhooves (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

My name is Shelley Cassada and I am the new and completely devoted owner of "Nellie" who Marsha posted about this morning. I had no idea a donkey would be so much fun when I brought her home, but both my husband and I are head over heels for her. She makes us laugh every single day





As a new member to the forum, I just wanted to say I would love to participate in the donkey exchange. That sounds like a lot of fun! I will be watching for instructions on how to proceed.

Shelley


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome Shelley!!

It sure is a lot of fun!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 7, 2008)

WELCOME SHELLEY



Isnt it just great being owned by a donkey? Glad to hear you and your hubby are head over heels in LOVE with Nellie. She is a very lucky donkey.



Watch for notices about our HEE HAW exchange in the next few weeks. We love to have new members join in on our fun! Any questions about the forum or problems (which hopefully we never will have..we're a great bunch on here!) just give a a big HEE HAW (email). Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome Shelley from Missouri. Glad to have you join us. This is a great site. I was new last year at this time. I got so much useful information. Everyone is great here and the Hee Haw Exchange was a lot of fun. Nellie is a lucky girl. You will find that you can't stop at one. I have a new jenney coming with month, her name is Willow. Haven't met a donkey yet that I did not like.


----------



## minimule (Sep 7, 2008)

For donkey stuff go to eBay...really! That's where I've found some really amazing stuff. Just do a search for donkeys. You'll get a lot of Donkey Kong junk but sort through it and there is stuff worth looking at.


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like fun. Count me in.


----------

